# As detrimental as coyotes: "Shoot on sight" issued for feral pigs



## Mini 14 (Feb 8, 2011)

They wreak havoc on crops, and they are becoming a problem. Florida issues "shoot on sight" order, and will allow killing them anywhere on your property (including residential areas) come July.

FoxNews.com - No Oink About It, Feral Pig Problem Spreading

Not a problem where I am (yet) but we are seeing more and more of them over the past 3 years, primarily in our swamps.


----------



## Madeline (Feb 8, 2011)

Holy shit, these creatures scare me shitless, Mini.  There have been human deaths and injuries as a result.  Ever watch "Pig Bomb" on tv?


----------



## Mini 14 (Feb 8, 2011)

Haven't seen it Maddy, but they are very aggressive and can be extremely dangerous. They're just beginning to show up in Central Alabama in bigger numbers, so what little I know of them, I've gleaned from other hunters. We have only killed 4 on our property (in my lifetime), and all of those were in the swamps, but the signs have been increasing over the last 3-4 years.

They are VERY smart, and they can tear up a corn field in a matter of days.


----------



## Madeline (Feb 8, 2011)

"Pig Bomb" had an episode where they considered whether the Russian boar had been cross-bred with native pigs to produce larger and more aggressive creatures.  It seems to me they concluded that it likely has happened....doubtless some fuckwhit wanted to hunt one on his property and the thing escaped.  But whatever the cause, these creatures are getting larger -- some are nearly a ton in size.  And they are so aggressive, they have broken into houses to attack.


----------



## Madeline (Feb 8, 2011)

Pig Bomb: Hog Hunting : Video : Discovery Channel Channel


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 8, 2011)

Looking forward to hunting some hog in a month or so when I close on the house. I just got back from Southern Alabama to check out the new homestead and saw a lot of deer scat and evidence of hogs.  The wife says I gotta keep them deer from crapping on her property.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 8, 2011)

Wile bore...Yummy!


----------



## liebuster (Feb 10, 2011)

Been wanting to hog hunt for a while now. There are none up in No. CO so I have to travel. 

If anyone has some they want to get rid of send me a PM


----------



## JBeukema (Feb 10, 2011)

They want to shoot Rush? So much for the left's call for civility


----------



## dnsmith35 (Nov 17, 2011)

liebuster said:


> Been wanting to hog hunt for a while now. There are none up in No. CO so I have to travel. If anyone has some they want to get rid of send me a PM


A local idiot trapped some wild Russian Boar planted in the Tom Bigbee water way swamps about 25 years ago and released two pair onto his farm land adjacent to Ft. Rucker, Al. Withing 5 years they were an item. Withing 10 years they were  destroying the deer hunting by consuming the mast. Now and for the last 10 years farmers near Ft. Rucker can't plant peanuts as one litter of 6 month old pigs will consume an acre a night of the planted nuts.

The young females are great eating. The large males have a musty flavor if not properly prepared. Don't hunt large boar as they are very dangerous unless up a tree in a stand. My son did that once and barely escaped with his life.

We hunted Indian boar when I was a teen ager in India for the food. Also deer and antelope for meat as good meat could not be bought.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 20, 2011)

The feral swine are an epidemic in South Alabama.   Treestand hunting is the safest way to get them, but be VERY careful going in and out.  

I bought a new rifle for my next trip down, because I dislike the idea of losing my flesh on those tusks.    45-70 Govt should provide all the 'thump' I need.


----------



## lizzie (Nov 21, 2011)

They are excellent for putting in the freezer, if they aren't too large. They are basically a source of organic low-fat protein.


----------



## earlycuyler (Dec 16, 2011)

Mini 14 said:


> They wreak havoc on crops, and they are becoming a problem. Florida issues "shoot on sight" order, and will allow killing them anywhere on your property (including residential areas) come July.
> 
> FoxNews.com - No Oink About It, Feral Pig Problem Spreading
> 
> Not a problem where I am (yet) but we are seeing more and more of them over the past 3 years, primarily in our swamps.



 Hog hunting in Miami ? are crossbows legal ?


----------



## earlycuyler (Dec 16, 2011)

liebuster said:


> Been wanting to hog hunt for a while now. There are none up in No. CO so I have to travel.
> 
> If anyone has some they want to get rid of send me a PM



If you are still looking come on. And yes, I am a thread necromancer.


----------

